

The Most Important Part of Your Hackathon? Your Sponsors. - Terpaholic
http://tessrinearson.com/blog/?p=661

======
suyash
"Your Sponsors who give away the coolest prizes". Primary motivation for most
hackers to spend this weekend at a hackathon I know is to win the prize
money/gadgets.

~~~
jlteran
I agree with martinoma, I was just at a hackathon this past weekend, and
everyone signed up to have fun rather than compete for prize money/gadgets. We
didn't know about the prizes until the winners were announced, nonetheless
about 40-50 people showed up, and the prizes ended up being pretty cool
gadgets, of which included 3 rasberry pi's. The theme of the hackathon was
"Interacting with the real world." So we had to fiddle around more with
hardware and less with the software. It was my first hackathon and I really
enjoyed it, looking forward to attending many more in the future, primarily to
have fun and meet people with similar interests.

~~~
yefim323
That's awesome! Make sure to keep an eye on
[PennApps](<http://2013f.pennapps.com>) that's happening September 6th.

------
songzme
Let me know if you'd like TokBox at your next hackathon. song at tokbox

<http://tokbox.com>

~~~
xyfer
Tokbox has the coolest swag. Save me one of those glowing bracelets Song ;)
Yuri

~~~
gailees
Tokbox is a great sponsor. Always add value to a hackathon!

------
martinoma
Why is this suddenly sliding off the front page?

